# Cpus, ram, harddrives, all kinds of stuff!



## copperkid_18 (Jun 7, 2010)

Here they are..

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120580123820&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120580512925&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120580517366&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## chico369t (Sep 12, 2010)

hey Kid,

I think you will do better on the HDs if you break them down and sell the platters seperate from the boards, plus the buyer saves on shipping which should make them easier to sell. just my opinion and good luck with your sales

tim


----------

